# Jets on DVD



## Njaco (Aug 29, 2008)

So yesterday I'm roaming around my local Dollar Store (Dollar Tree) and rooting through the cheapo DVDs when I see several about Jets. 4 DVDs each with a different perspective. I'm not really into jets but the first two were about early stuff and included the Phantom. I get them home pop them in, and ....

Somebody must have raided the vaults at McDonnell-Douglas! These were short videos about certain jets within the McDonnel corporation (obviously before Douglas came aboard). They appeared to be presentations to maybe stockholders or Congress or whoever in the 50s. I can't see them being in movie theatres. The first had the XF-85 Parasite, the Banshee, the original Phantom (F3F I think), the Voodoo and whole bunch of others. There was even a video on carrier tests with the demon. Neat stuff.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 29, 2008)

That's what you get in the bargain basement !

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 29, 2008)

hahah there are a lot of cool stuff at dollar stores....but mostly crap


----------



## kool kitty89 (Aug 29, 2008)

The original Phantom is the FH (originally XFD before D was switched to Douglass). It was the Navy's first jet aircraft, and its maiden flight was durring the last few months of the war. I believe it was only McDonell's secon millitary contract (the fist being the XP-67).

Another note is that it was the first jet to fly using all indiginous US tecnology, with the prototypes of what would become the Westinghouse J30 axial-flow turbojet. (the first fully US jet engine design to be tested, flown, and produced)

FH Phantom - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Coinsidentally the F2H Banshee, developed from the FH Phantom, was powered by Westinghouse J34 engines, which were developed of the J30.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 30, 2008)

> hahah there are a lot of cool stuff at dollar stores....but mostly crap



Oh, so true. And this is right there but its unique.


The funny thing kool, is that the cover touts the more famous Phantom but its nowhere to be found in the DVD. 

I got my dollar's worth!


----------



## Waynos (Aug 30, 2008)

If you want to see some rare footage of the early jets in flight you could do worse than track down a few old movies.

examples that spring to mind are 'The Sound Barrier' - Comet, Vampire, Attacker, Supermarine 535, etc and 'No Highway' (aka No Highway In The Sky) which has extremely rare footage of the Gloster E1/44 and also stars Jimmy Stewart as the nerdy Farnborough boffin who sabotages an airliner he believes will crash the next time it flies by retracting the undercarriage while it is sat on the runway.


----------

